# Lili Boulanger



## aleazk

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lili_Boulanger





 (try this one first)


----------



## Manxfeeder

What a talent. What a shame she died so young.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Manxfeeder said:


> What a talent. What a shame she died so young.


Absolutely agreed. That Tortelier recording on Chandos remains a strong favorite.


----------



## dbcrow

I just heard some of her choral settings for the first time this May in Cambridge, MA, on a program with Fauré. What a revelation. Any recommendations for recordings?


----------



## Leggiero

My ramblings-on about Psalm 130, etc. can be found here: https://leggierosite.wordpress.com/2016/03/21/the-other-boulanger-girl/


----------

